# [September 1, 2012] #23 Indiana State (0-0) at Indiana (0-0)



## Jason Svoboda

*vs. *






*Indiana State Sycamores (0**-0) at Indiana Hoosiers (0-0)*

*Memorial Stadium - Bloomington, IN*
*Saturday, September 1, 2012 *
*Kickoff: 8:00pm EST*​


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Time is officially set for 8pm. Game will also be broadcast on the Big Ten Network so if you're going be sure to DVR it for future viewing.

http://www.indystar.com/article/20120609/SPORTS/206090369/Times-set-Purdue-IU-football-games?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CSports%7Cs


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Under 40 days until kickoff. Who all is planning on going?


----------



## Bally #50

I wouldn't miss it for the world. I will make a day of it for sure. Arrive early, stay late and I am bringing a truckload with me. (not just beer, people too).


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> I wouldn't miss it for the world. I will make a day of it for sure. Arrive early, stay late and I am bringing a truckload with me. (not just beer, people too).


Hearing the Sycamore Athletic Foundation will have a tailgate as well.


----------



## Gotta Hav

I'm going.....if we can have some good play at QB, we might even win this game.   

Not to hijack this thread to a different topic, but does anyone have an idea who are starting QB is going to be?


----------



## Gotta Hav

Jason Svoboda said:


> Time is officially set for 8pm. Game will also be broadcast on the Big Ten Network so if you're going be sure to DVR it for future viewing.
> 
> http://www.indystar.com/article/20120609/SPORTS/206090369/Times-set-Purdue-IU-football-games?odyssey=mod%7Cnewswell%7Ctext%7CSports%7Cs



I didn't see any mention of IU vs. ISU in this link.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> Hearing the Sycamore Athletic Foundation will have a tailgate as well.


That is correct. Should be similar to what we have had the last two games down there.


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

I wouldn't miss it for the world either, except my sister planned her wedding for this date over a year ago.  Bittersweet. lol.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Wait, so this game is on a Saturday now? I always thought they were going to have it on a Thursday or something? Either way yes I will be attending and then 2 days later will be heading south to Kentucky for my Kentucky Whitetail hunt for 5 days - hopefully the Sycamores can start my vacation off with a huge win!


----------



## Bally #50

They toyed with the idea of playing it on Thursday night but fortunately, they decided to keep it on Saturday. I think 100% of us were happy they kept it on Saturday. The night game makes it even better.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Gotta Hav said:


> I didn't see any mention of IU vs. ISU in this link.


Yeah, the Star has moved to a pay-per-view setup. The full article is no longer available.


----------



## treeman

i'll be there, bringing a couple buddies from isu with me and staying with our friends that go to iu. don't worry, we will be wearing blue the whole weekend. can't wait to beat up on those hoosiers.


----------



## bent20

I'm planning to be there. Going to be a long drive, so an upset win would make it extra sweet.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

treeman said:


> i'll be there, bringing a couple buddies from isu with me and staying with our friends that go to iu. don't worry, we will be wearing blue the whole weekend. can't wait to beat up on those hoosiers.



Loosiers around here, not Hoosiers. Also, Gloomington not Bloomington.


----------



## Gotta Hav

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Loosiers around here, not Hoosiers. Also, Gloomington not Bloomington.



Ha...good reminders!

Does everyone remember their first time hearing the terms, Loosiers and Gloomington?   I do.  It was here, on SP! 

Can anyone out there take credit for coining those words?   I know the first time I ever read Gloomington, 4Q used it.   I thought it was hilarious.

I read Loosiers on here for the first time also, but don't remember who said it.  And if you're following my drift with all of this, yes,  I lost my virginity on SP reading such forbidden and sacreligious words.

Can you imagine saying words like that during the high holy days of Bobby Knight?   Ha...ya could have been hunted down and shot like a rabid dog.

Aaaahhhh...how things have changed.  :wordyo:


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

I'm going to take credit for both - thats just my personality. Not saying anyone didn't come up with it before me, they may have - I just never saw it, came up with both on my own. A simple search of the term "Loosier" and "Gloomington" using the thread tooks will probably give you your answer. 

That said, search results show that way back in 2008 ITF first uttered the phrase "Loosier(s)" http://www.sycamorepride.com/showth...tting-what-they-deserve!!!&highlight=Loosiers

and

Ding, Ding, Ding we have a winner - 4Q indeed was the first (according to the search function) to say "Gloomington" on Sycamorepride.com http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?3559-josh-phegley-indy-star&highlight=Gloomington

And this just in - I don't walk on water contrary to my own self image. Also let this be a small reminder to not take your selves all that serious this Wednesday - it's not good for your health! I'm not the Loosier hater of the city of Gloomington that everyone has made me out to be!


----------



## BankShot

Hell, I used to teach & coach the "Cutters" (Bedford)*...never was successful in having them to pronounce QUARRY as "Qwar-y" rather than "Quer-y." I even explained the differences between the two words, but it's hard to change TRADITION...and the "Hillbilly Syndrome." Recall the movie, "Breaking Away" and it's portrayal of the "localz?"

* A couple weeks ago, I donated my former "coaching" jacket (a 60's white wool fleece_ basketball_ warmup top w/3" red cloth "Cutters" letters set diagonally across the back) to the Bedford Eagles Club. I've been told that they're going to create a glass-enclosed display featuring THIS and other historic "Cutter" memorabilia.


----------



## KBASSER

Jason Svoboda said:


> Under 40 days until kickoff. Who all is planning on going?


Count me in and save me a seat!  I'm anticipating a caravan coming up from the Louisville area for this one!  GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## Sackalot

Any word yet from anyone else having issues with the HC box office.


----------



## IndianaState45

Sackalot said:


> Any word yet from anyone else having issues with the HC box office.



Surely not!!! ;-)


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Yeah, the Star has moved to a pay-per-view setup. The full article is no longer available.



I saw that news on the Indy Business Journal site --- have to chuckle that YEARS after giving away their crappy product, they decide to now charge for it.  Don't see myself spending a nickel for "Star News"...

Has Vegas posted odds on our @ss-kicking in gloomington?

The office will be getting crazy, sequestration or not, I should be able to watch the @ss-kicking on TV


----------



## sycamore51

KBASSER said:


> Count me in and save me a seat!  I'm anticipating a caravan coming up from the Louisville area for this one!  GO SYCAMORES!



We'll need to meet up. My wife, the boys, dad, and his wife are all coming.


----------



## KBASSER

sycamore51 said:


> We'll need to meet up. My wife, the boys, dad, and his wife are all coming.


My Sycamore daughter & some of her Sycamore & Hoosier friends are planning a bachelorette party for a "Sister Sycamore" the day of the game.  I can't tell you who she is-I've been sworn to secrecy because it's a suprise.  I can only give you a hint-You know her!  They're planning on meeting up and starting this party as a a tailgating event before the game.  It's questionable on how many will make it in for the game???  I'll be there and I'm definetly going to the game.  Hope to see you & the family there.  I'll be in touch a few days before the game.  GO SYCAMORES!


----------



## Coach

Sackalot said:


> Any word yet from anyone else having issues with the HC box office.



Did anyone tell them there is a game yet ??????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Coach said:


> Did anyone tell them there is a game yet ??????????????????????????????????????????????



I'm sure they have been told about it.  The question is did they understand it???


----------



## bent20

Maybe the members of Sycamorepride need to picket the HC box office and demand competent service.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> That is correct. Should be similar to what we have had the last two games down there.


How was that? Did they have a designated tailgate area where other Sycamores could park in close proximity? One thing about IU's tailgating is they are SPREAD out like mad. Would like to be able to get around other Sycamores or I may just negate setting anything up and just heading to the ISU tent.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> How was that? Did they have a designated tailgate area where other Sycamores could park in close proximity? One thing about IU's tailgating is they are SPREAD out like mad. Would like to be able to get around other Sycamores or I may just negate setting anything up and just heading to the ISU tent.


Boda, normally, when I attend IU games where ISU is NOT playing, I park and tailgate in the parking area directly north of the stadium. But for these Indiana State-IU games, ISU's tent and cookout area will actually be south of the stadium at 17th Street and Fess Ave, that is if it in the same location as the past couple of years. The location hasn't been finalized so we'll get the info and pass it on as soon as I know it. Parking is also available near that area as well and runs something like $10-20.


----------



## Fridae00

Bally #45 said:


> Boda, normally, when I attend IU games where ISU is NOT playing, I park and tailgate in the parking area directly north of the stadium. But for these Indiana State-IU games, ISU's tent and cookout area will actually be south of the stadium at 17th Street and Fess Ave, that is if it in the same location as the past couple of years. The location hasn't been finalized so we'll get the info and pass it on as soon as I know it. Parking is also available near that area as well and runs something like $10-20.



I'll have our new 15x20 ft blue tent with white " Indiana State Football" on it for tailgaiting. There'll also be a Sycamore flag flying high to make it easier to see. I plan on taking it to all home and away games. It has sides that can be used for inclement weather. I'll be putting it up for the first time at the upcoming scrimmage so I don't look like a complete fool at the first game. If any of you have experience with putting up frame tents, feel free to give me all the hints you can. I'll also have a big grill like tailgating Tom's, but I definately lack the skill he had on his! So if anyone wants to help grill,feel free to come by and use it!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Know Thy Enemy: Indiana Hoosiers

http://www.sycamorefootball.com/know-thy-enemy-indiana-hoosiers/


----------



## Bally #50

Know thy Spelling. Pretty sloppy proofreading.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> Know thy Spelling. Pretty sloppy proofreading.


What's misspelled?

Fooooootball is misspelled on purpose to take a quote of ole Hank's song.

And the "oppon, err, enemy" is done on purpose as well.

Just ran it through spell check and the only things that come up are names?


----------



## new sycamore fan

Looks great Jason--the new additions are good.  I prefer "thine" though Thee may prefer otherwise.  I look forward to the season to start!


----------



## Bally #50

First of all, I wasn't aware that was YOUR site. Bloomington was misspelled in the first paragraph when I first read it. Obviously it was repaired. Seriously, I wouldn't pick on your spelling if I knew it was you, at least not until I saw you in person somewhere. Forgive me. My bad.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> First of all, I wasn't aware that was YOUR site. Bloomington was misspelled in the first paragraph when I first read it. Obviously it was repaired. Seriously, I wouldn't pick on your spelling if I knew it was you, at least not until I saw you in person somewhere. Forgive me. My bad.


Hmm, I didn't fix it. Wonder if when I hit public it created it before the spell check. I'm still new to the Wordpress software we have the blogs running on. No big deal.


----------



## Sycamore624

Who cares about spelling?? It's almost time for Sycamore football!!!!!


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore75 said:


> Who cares about spelling?? It's almost time for Sycamore football!!!!!


I sure as hell don't (care about spelling). I was thinking Jason wanted an opinion on someone's column and the first thing I saw was a typo. No biggie for sure, especially when it came from the big guy to boot. There is a staunch rule that printed media should be factual and spelled correctly. I always wonder why Tom James doesn't proof read his stuff better. Besides we ALL know Boda doesn't like typos either. That's why we have spell check, isn't it?


----------



## Bally #50

Bally #45 said:


> I sure as hell don't (care about spelling). I was thinking Jason wanted an opinion on someone's column and the first thing I saw was a typo. No biggie for sure, especially when it came from the big guy to boot. There is a staunch rule that printed media should be factual and spelled correctly. I always wonder why Tom James doesn't proof read his stuff better. Besides we ALL know Boda doesn't like typos either. That's why we have spell check, isn't it?


And before T.J. gets all over me for my comment about his typos, I just listened to about 10 minutes of him with Dakich and he did a stellar job. He kind of has that Denny Raetz kind of voice that can put a ton of information out in less time than most. Way to go, Tom~


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bally #45 said:


> And before T.J. gets all over me for my comment about his typos, I just listened to about 10 minutes of him with Dakich and he did a stellar job. He kind of has that Denny Raetz kind of voice that can put a ton of information out in less time than most. Way to go, Tom~


I don't think he's allowed to come around here anymore.


----------



## Bally #50

Jason Svoboda said:


> I don't think he's allowed to come around here anymore.


Really? I must have missed that.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

The player merry-go-round continues at IU.
http://www.wthr.com/story/19183203/2-hoosiers-leave-program-on-indianas-media-day


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Getting closer.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IU Preview by Cleveland.com. Lots and lots of underclassmen. IU has only 8 seniors on the roster.

http://www.cleveland.com/osu/index.ssf/2012/08/indiana_hoosiers_football_prev.html


----------



## Sycamore624

So pumped for this game and the pre & post game partying!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Look at IU's quarterback position.

http://www.crimsonquarry.com/2012/8/20/3252451/indiana-football-2012-the-quarterbacks


----------



## ISUCC

I see on twitter ISU is receiving $450,000 for this game at IU, be nice to take the $$ and the win! #goSycamores!


----------



## new sycamore fan

http://www.iuhoosiers.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/082712aaq.html

It's strange that the Sycamore weekly release is available on IU's web site but not ours??  The week 1 depth chart is on page 9.


----------



## LoyalAlum

new sycamore fan said:


> http://www.iuhoosiers.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/082712aaq.html
> 
> It's strange that the Sycamore weekly release is available on IU's web site but not ours??  The week 1 depth chart is on page 9.



You think that's strange?  It's ISU.  Sidenote: If you're going to Bloomington Saturday, bring your umbrellas.  It looks like it's going to be a wet one courtesy of Isaac.


----------



## Bally #50

I will apply my weather expertise obtained from ISU with my Bachelor of Science degree in Geography and will keep track of Isaac as it heads north. It is kind of a crap shoot right now. Almost ANYTHING can happen between now and then so think positive.


----------



## True Blue

new sycamore fan said:


> http://www.iuhoosiers.com/sports/m-footbl/spec-rel/082712aaq.html
> 
> It's strange that the Sycamore weekly release is available on IU's web site but not ours??  The week 1 depth chart is on page 9.



It looks like we have some freshman not redshirting, judging by the depth chart.  This is good in the sense that maybe we are recruiting guys who are college ready.  However,  I really like redshirting freshman.


----------



## Bleed_Blue21

This is going around IUs Campus! Haha


----------



## BankShot

Outer bands have poured 10-20" of rainfall today from Miami to my location in Brevard...was down in Pompano Beach this morning, and drove 140 mi WHILE WITHIN THE BAND back home to MB. You don't know what rainfall is until you drive in this...thank God our island drains well.


----------



## tjbison

Good luck guys, make the MVFC proud I'll be cheering for you, hopefully there are good updates on here as I'll be tailgating for our opener


----------



## IndyTreeFan

tjbison said:


> Good luck guys, make the MVFC proud I'll be cheering for you, hopefully there are good updates on here as I'll be tailgating for our opener



If you get the Big Ten network, our game will be on there...


----------



## Bally #50

BankShot said:


> Outer bands have poured 10-20" of rainfall today from Miami to my location in Brevard...was down in Pompano Beach this morning, and drove 140 mi WHILE WITHIN THE BAND back home to MB. You don't know what rainfall is until you drive in this...thank God our island drains well.


The only good thing about predictions about Saturday's weather, is that they likely will change. Difficult to GUESS where it will be Saturday. We'll know more Thursday for sure.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

IndyTreeFan said:


> If you get the Big Ten network, our game will be on there...



at 8 PM eastern


----------



## tjbison

IndyTreeFan said:


> If you get the Big Ten network, our game will be on there...



Ha...you missed the point when I said I'll be tailgating....but it's already set on the DVR.  I'm one that don't care about knowing the outcome before watching

And also at our game


----------



## BlueBleeder

Looking at all the current weather models... we are gonna get wet Saturday boys and girls.  OH WELL.  Lets beat their arses in the rain


----------



## tjbison

BlueBleeder said:


> Looking at all the current weather models... we are gonna get wet Saturday boys and girls.  OH WELL.  Lets beat their arses in the rain



Well this should help you, running game is key in adverse conditions


----------



## Sycamore624

IndyTreeFan said:


> If you get the Big Ten network, our game will be on there...



Maybe unless you have Dish Network. Dish and the BTN are feuding again and the BTN is threatening to drop Dish Saturday.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

tjbison said:


> Ha...you missed the point when I said I'll be tailgating....but it's already set on the DVR.  I'm one that don't care about knowing the outcome before watching
> 
> And also at our game



Oops, missed that!!!  Good luck Saturday!!!


----------



## tjbison

IndyTreeFan said:


> Oops, missed that!!!  Good luck Saturday!!!



All good, thanks....but honestly I don't think we need luck to win....and I'm not being cocky but the luck is to not lose a key player to a stupid injury.  I have full faith Miles and crew will come out with another MVFC victory over the B1G


----------



## Sycamore624

Posted this in the Pub but thought I'd post it in the game thread also..

For those going to IU from Terre Haute remember SR 46 is closed before you get to Bowling Green so find a alternative route. Best bet is to take I-70 over to 231 at Cloverdale then take 231 South to Spencer. Turn left at the light and that takes you through Ellettsville and into Bloomington. 

Just a heads up.


----------



## Big Cat

UNI fan here to say good luck this Saturday.  I'm hoping Mr. Bell runs for 300+ and the Sycs beat those bums from Gloomington! UNI in Madison to take on the Badgers then Iowa in Iowa City in two weeks.  It's all about the money!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Thanks Big Cat!  I would be great if the MVFC shuts out the B1G this week.


----------



## Eleven

Ok, with 4 inches of train being predicted in some circles...is the RV lot paved I assume?  I'd hate to get stuck in a field.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## IndyTreeFan

In reading the threads related to this game, a thought keeps popping into my head - this ain't Penn State we're playin' here!  We might not win, but I really don't see IU putting a 42-7 whoopin' on us, either.  The play of our QB will be especially important - can't try to force things and create turnovers.  The lines will be especially important since the game looks like it might be played in a monsoon.

So, my bold prediction:  31-21.  Just not sure which team has which point total...


----------



## TH_Sycamore12

Looking forward to going to Bloomington Saturday with some family. 
In regards to the game I've been going back and forth about how I feel it'll go. 1) IU wins in a laughter. Hi, here's your check, we'll now proceed to lose the remainder of our schedule. 2) State pulls out a nail biter, down to the last play kind of stuff. 3) IU takes it in a close one. What I'm most concerned about is how will the new QB do? And how will the D stack up? That is all.


----------



## ISUCC

just saw on twitter that Golden posted he's heard rumors of postponing the game due to Isaac, but he hasn't heard anything definite, so keep your eyes peeled for info.


----------



## Bally #50

For God's sake, that would be awesome if they would. Lots of things would have to fall in place to make it work out but 4-6" of rain is no picnic for anybody. I once flew to Tampa for a Buc's-Chiefs NFL game and it rained 6.5" DURING the game. (the steps in the stadiums looked liked waterfalls). It was one of the most miserable games I have ever attended. P.S. the charter bus got STUCK in the mud in the parking lot too!


----------



## ISUCC

I suppose they're gonna wait to see how fast Isaac moves up towards IN, right now it seems to be moving really slow, so maybe it won't even be to IN by Saturday night, or if it is, it'll just be the beginning of it. Should be interesting to see what happens.


----------



## Westbadenboy

Its a long shot I know, but with Colts playing on Thursday night, how about Lucas Oil Stadium (Saturday, Sunday, or Monday) ?


----------



## Westbadenboy

Just checked the Lucas Oil Stadium events site -- none scheduled for Sept 1 / Sept 2 / or Sept 3 

Lets move the game !  Lets move the game !  Lets move the game !


----------



## BankShot

Bally #45 said:


> For God's sake, that would be awesome if they would. Lots of things would have to fall in place to make it work out but 4-6" of rain is no picnic for anybody. I once flew to Tampa for a Buc's-Chiefs NFL game and it rained 6.5" DURING the game. (the steps in the stadiums looked liked waterfalls). It was one of the most miserable games I have ever attended. P.S. the charter bus got STUCK in the mud in the parking lot too!



LOL - You must've forgot your "Chuckie Doll"...


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Almost within 24 hours of game time. If anyone isn't going but watching on TV, please feel free to post play-by-play in here.


----------



## Bleed_Blue21

Wheres the tailgate for tomorrows game exactly?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bleed_Blue21 said:


> Wheres the tailgate for tomorrows game exactly?



http://www.sycamorepride.com/showth...te-for-IU-game&p=141070&viewfull=1#post141070


----------



## Callmedoc

Will be rooting on the trees with my roomate who is also a Haitian


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Nick Rice posted on Twitter that he is getting the start today. Will be interesting to see who starts along the OL.


----------



## IndianaState45

That's probably a good call. Wood was listed as (knee...probable) in the paper. LT Patrick, LG Rice, C Borchers, RG Masters, RT Paswater is my guess. Rice is a monster who got a "long look " in camp. I'm very comfortable with that monster at guard. Have many of you seen him in person? Holy crap is all I have to say... HUGE doesn't begin to describe him.


----------



## TreeTop

I have to laugh so hard at ALL the media and IU following thinking that think IU is gonna easily win this one.  I've never been more excited to see ISU play the Hoosiers and that includes the Royce Waltman years.  GO STATE!


----------



## ISUCC

and it appears the rain will hold off, wow!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Latest radar from NOAA
http://radar.weather.gov/radar.php?rid=ind&product=N0R&overlay=11101111&loop=no


----------



## BankShot

I'm OTR to Ogden, UT, but am following...GottaHav just phoned to give me a few tunes of the ISU Marching Band. He say's there's thousands of Syc fans in attendance. Good stuff. Who knows, this IU/ISU football thing could turn into quite a neat rivalry.


----------



## ISUCC

weather looks good


----------



## ISUCC

not a bad start, Bell with some good runs, good passing, just turned it over on downs.


----------



## ISUCC

IU has TD called back on pass interference, ISU takes over on downs, nearly had a blocked punt there.


----------



## ISUCC

Bell with a long TD run! ISU leads 7-0, Bell has 84 yards already!


----------



## ISUCC

ISU gives up long TD pass, 7-7 now


----------



## ISUCC

ISU turns it over on downs, IU ball at IU 26

gonna be interesting to see how ISU handles this hurry up offense of IU

Donavan Layne down on field, being helped off, hope it's not serious


----------



## agrinut

Come on Trees! Beat those Loisers


----------



## ISUCC

end of 1st Q, all tied at 7, good start


----------



## ISUCC

oh boy, ISU runs into kicker on FG attempt, IU gets first down, 1st and goal now. Ugh


----------



## ISUCC

crap, TD run IU, 14-7 IU

threatening weather approaching IU stadium


----------



## ISUCC

3 & out for ISU, IU takes over at 21


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I'm really surprised how much faster IU is than us.  We don't look very good right now.  The fire seems to have left or guys.  

Fire up State!  We're still in it!!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Weather is at the state line.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Stupid, stupid penalties are killing us!  And we have to move faster if they're gonna play a hurry up offense.  We're not adjusting well...


----------



## ISUCC

penalties hurting ISU, IU driving, still 14-7 IU leads


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I'm afraid this is gonna get ugly. Hate to be negative, but it is what it is.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

IndyTreeFan said:


> Stupid, stupid penalties are killing us!  And we have to move faster if they're gonna play a hurry up offense.  We're not adjusting well...



The hurry up is preventing us from substituting and our guys are getting worn out. The speed difference is IU's main advantage and they are taking advantage of it.


----------



## ISUCC

we just can't hold IU on 3rd downs, crap


----------



## ISUCC

Chief_Quabachi said:


> I'm afraid this is gonna get ugly. Hate to be negative, but it is what it is.



if the rains come the scoring might slow down


----------



## ISUCC

finally we hold them on 3rd down!

IU FG good, 17-7 IU leads. 

Need a score here before the end of the 1st half.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

That was the best defensive series since the beginning of the game.  Hope springs eternal...

I mean down there in the red zone...


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We need to control the ball for a while here to give the defense a chance to re-group, any score before half would be beneficial.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

That series hurt!


----------



## ISUCC

dropped wide open passes, ugh! He had that! We punt.

we can NOT let IU score again before the half


----------



## BrokerZ

I can't, for the life of me, figure out why we've gone away from Bell the past few possessions. We're finally going back to him towards the end of the half, but we're passing the ball far too much.  Our playbook should be: Bell left, Bell right, Bell up the middle.  Repeat after first down.  They can't stop him.


----------



## ISUCC

come on Tanner get this FG!!


----------



## ISUCC

wait, no FG now

now we try


----------



## ISUCC

yes!!!! FG good!! Way to go Tanner!!!

17-10 IU at half

We are NOT out of this by any means!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

That answers the question about the kicking game.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

WAY TO GO TANNER!!!


----------



## ISUCC

we seriously needed that folks!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Everything considered not a bad half, but we are capable of better.
Weather is moving at a snails pace. http://web2.wthr.com/webimages/radar-image.html


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Everything considered not a bad half, but we are capable of better.



just need to cut down on those killer penalties!


----------



## ISUCC

Rain now at state line, might affect 4th quarter, if we can hold IU to open the 3rd Q that will be a huge boost to confidence!


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

If not for the running into the kicker penalty we have a tie game, 10-10.


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

Chief_Quabachi said:


> If not for the running into the kicker penalty we have a tie game, 10-10.



Correction...13-10


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Bell 14 Rushes for 145 Yards at half


----------



## ISUCC

we just can't stop'em on 3rd downs! Ugh!


----------



## BankShot

Any word on MYLES WALKER playing? Haven't heard his name on the BTN tonight...

Man, is our def secondary getting burned...60%+ of 3rd down conversion for IU.


----------



## ISUCC

well crap, TD IU, 24-10 IU


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> Any word on MYLES WALKER playing? Haven't heard his name on the BTN tonight...
> 
> *Man, is our def secondary getting burned...60%+ of 3rd down conversion for IU.*


*
*
IU has a huge speed advantage. We are not jamming the receivers at the line and they are getting a full steam of speed.


----------



## BankShot

We've had trouble setting up to the "no huddle" offense of IU...it's a tough offense for an FCS school with 1/3 less roster to sub from. Rather than high intense pursuit, we've been "pacing" ourselves.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Weather is moving at 9 MPH and probably will not be a factor. TH people will drive through it going home.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> We've had trouble setting up to the "no huddle" offense of IU...



That is part of their game plan to use their speed and to wear us down, it is working. Wilson is not stupid.


----------



## ISUCC

I don't know about you all, but I am glad to see us throwing short passes this year, recall last year we seemed to throw long passes all the time.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Passing game is much better this more well rounded


----------



## ISUCC

TD ISU!!!!!!!!!! on 4th and 1!

Love the play calling! Perish is gonna be good! This is good stuff folks!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Heck of a call! Completely fooled IU.


----------



## BrokerZ

Ballsy call on 4th down! I love it! Come on D...GET A STOP!!!


----------



## BankShot

Yep...jocks still hang'n from the goal posts!


----------



## ISUCC

come on DEFENSE! Get a stop here!!

YES!!!! ISU stops them!


----------



## BankShot

Good field position @ 38...


----------



## ISUCC

shoot, fumble, IU ball, under review, but this isn't gonna be overturned.


----------



## BankShot

That hurt...those type of plays kill ya. We've played a good, error/penalty-free game until now.


----------



## ISUCC

Defense holds! IU for FG try

NO GOOD!!!!! ha! Still 7 point lead!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

BankShot said:


> That hurt...those type of plays kill ya. We've played a good, error/penalty-free game until now.



That turn over and the running in to the kicker penalty have been killers.


----------



## ISUCC

end of 3rd Q, 24-17 IU, come on Sycamores! We're still in it!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Perish has been very good so far!


----------



## BankShot

SycamoreFan317 said:


> That turn over and the running in to the kicker penalty have been killers.



Ya, forgot about those...Not bad fluidity/timing for a 1st game though. Miles has done his job well.


----------



## ISUCC

thought we should have passed that time, ISU punts away, then a penalty as ISU hits the punt receiver, ugh

that may have been partly on Heilman though as he delayed his punt, allowing the punt coverage to get too close to Stoner

Defense gonna have to step up again!


----------



## BankShot

Not happy 'bout that last play call...not "creative" & they're keying on Bell now. 

Another mental error...can't screw up like this on simple "fair catch" calls.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

ISUCC said:


> thought we should have passed that time, ISU punts away, then a penalty as ISU hits the punt receiver, ugh
> 
> that may have been partly on Heilman though as he delayed his punt, allowing the punt coverage to get too close to Stoner



Hileman should have run, IU had no rush.


----------



## ISUCC

we need a turnover here, come on IU cough it up for us.


----------



## ISUCC

4th down IU, come on ISU hold'em!


----------



## ISUCC

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Hileman should have run, IU had no rush.



I went back and watched that play again, the IU guys were thinking he was gonna run it, they had him covered, I don't think he'd have made it.


----------



## ISUCC

YES!! HUGE stop for ISU!!!! ISU ball, lets tie this thing up!

BELL for 21!!!


----------



## ISUCC

intercepted on 4th down, IU ball, shoot! that pass was telegraphed.

lets go Defense! We can still stop 'em


----------



## SycamoreFan317

I am disappointed in our secondary tonight.


----------



## ISUCC

no way was that pass interference! He had that!


----------



## ISUCC

blocked FG!!!!! There is still hope!!!


----------



## ISUCC

Mardis!! Arghhh!

there ya go Mike!! Way to catch that!! Made up for the miss!


----------



## BrokerZ

This is going to be a close one ladies and gentlemen. We must protect the football and play SMART!


----------



## ISUCC

aaaargh! Another drop on an open pass! Ugh!


----------



## ISUCC

Pass interference! We were robbed! Ridiculous! 

Regardless, GREAT game ISU! We're all proud of you, great effort tonight against the Big 10!


----------



## BrokerZ

Too. Many. Drops.


----------



## BankShot

"Homered" is the word...bullshit non-call.


----------



## BrokerZ

Even the BTN commentators agreed we got jobbed on that play.  That was definitely pass interference...no question about it.


----------



## ISUCC

they keep showing our dropped passes, ugh! Woulda coulda shoulda, oh well, we'll be better next week! 

just hope everyone is healthy after this one, seems like some guys were dinged up tonight.


----------



## BrokerZ

We are better than IU. This will be a frustrating loss. An untimely turnover and too many dropped passes in key situations were too much to overcome.


----------



## ISUCC

the headline tomorrow should read "Hoosiers pull off upset victory over Sycamores"


----------



## ISUCC

congrats Sycamores! We're proud of your effort! Thanks for an entertaining game! Work on the pass receptions and we're good to go!


----------



## IndyTreeFan

So you can tackle the receiver in the end zone?  HOMER!!!


----------



## BankShot

So close, but yet so far...


----------



## BrokerZ

This team is legit, boys. I can't wait until we're unleashed on the MVFC. Our defense was STOUT all night, and Perish looks like a gamer. I'm supremely disappointed with this loss, but I am excited for what the rest of this season holds.

Oh...and the refs screwed us. Out INT was just that, a great play, and that pass interference no-call was complete horseshit. Miles was right to give the refs an earfull.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We got some answers to our questions tonight, and they were virtually all GOOD answers!!!

Way to go Trees!!!


----------



## niklz62

IndyTreeFan said:


> So you can tackle the receiver in the end zone?  HOMER!!!




I was thinkin that. As a ref I wouldnt have had the guts to call it but Spencer clearly got tackled running to the ball


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

My non expert take on the game

Bell needs touches, alot of them
Good Defense

Though Perish took some sacks when he could of thrown it away
Too many drops

The good news is all of that is fixable


----------



## Patriot_Sycamore

ISUCC said:


> the headline tomorrow should read "Hoosiers pull off upset victory over Sycamores"



Outstanding !!!!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

BrokerZ said:


> This team is legit, boys. I can't wait until we're unleashed on the MVFC. Our defense was STOUT all night, and Perish looks like a gamer. I'm supremely disappointed with this loss, but I am excited for what the rest of this season holds.
> 
> Oh...and the refs screwed us. Out INT was just that, a great play, and that pass interference no-call was complete horseshit. *Miles was right to give the refs an earfull.*



That showed the team that he would fight for them to the end.  Yes, he deserved it.  Yes, I believe he wanted it.  I've seen actions like this motivate a team and get just a little extra adrenalin for the last few minutes of a game.


----------



## Southgrad07

good effort from the trees. Could of made some catches late but that is why we are a 1AA team. Thought the team fought hard and the coaches did a whale of a job. Def. out coached the hoosiers.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

We had our chances and didn't take advantage, but we will learn and be better next week.


----------



## Bluethunder

While it seemed that everytime the hoosiers threw the ball more than 25 yards down the field they got a call against us, and the one time we had a legit argument for a flag they didnt call it, the real story was the drops. If we make catches the refs wouldnt have been an issue. 

The good news is that even when everyone in the stadium new Shakir would get the ball he was still able to get positive yards and i am not worried about the quarterback position anymore. Thought Parrish played really well. Also was glad to see both lines play well overall and Spencer was much more assertive tonight when he got the ball. 

They mentioned tonight that the last time we played IU we were destroyed, and he we are feeling like we let one get away tonight.  We have come a long way.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

They had too much depth and speed for us to stop them.  We played a pretty good game.  We made mistakes, but they are correctable.  I liked the effort.  This was a good example of the disparity of the scholarship  players between the D1 levels.  These Trees are going to win more games than the "experts" predicted.  With the memory of this still fresh in our minds;  well I think we take out a lot of frustration on Quincy.  Hope the injuries are not serious.


----------



## TreeTop

Enjoyed watching the game.  

We played the game well, overall.

I think the Hoosiers played as well as they're gonna play this season...and against teams in the Big 10 this game would've gotten them destroyed.

I think if we play this game against any team in the MVFC, with the exception of maybe NDSU, we defeat them handily.

Looking forward to the rest of the season.


----------



## Bally #50

Sycamore Proud said:


> They had too much depth and speed for us to stop them.  We played a pretty good game.  We made mistakes, but they are correctable.  I liked the effort.  This was a good example of the disparity of the scholarship  players between the D1 levels.  These Trees are going to win more games than the "experts" predicted.  With the memory of this still fresh in our minds;  well I think we take out a lot of frustration on Quincy.  Hope the injuries are not serious.


Just arrived home. Too tired to write anything so I knew I could rely on my old buddy Sycamore Proud to speak for me. Your summary was short, speaks directly to the issue and was 100% nails on. I am so proud of our team and ESPECIALLY our fans today. What a fricking long day but one I will NOT forget for a long time. Night all. Catch you in the morning.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

IndyTreeFan said:


> So you can tackle the receiver in the end zone?  HOMER!!!



It was bad. I was sitting right in front of that and it was a terrible non-call. The flag should have been thrown and one more untimed down played. Likely would have been incomplete, but the refs blew the goat on that one. That said, don't turn the ball over, don't drop easy completions and don't make some boneheaded penalties and we walk out of there with a W.


----------



## BankShot

BrokerZ said:


> This team is legit, boys. I can't wait until we're unleashed on the MVFC. Our defense was STOUT all night, and Perish looks like a gamer. I'm supremely disappointed with this loss, but I am excited for what the rest of this season holds.
> 
> Oh...and the refs screwed us. Out INT was just that, a great play, and that pass interference no-call was complete horseshit. Miles was right to give the refs an earfull.



Ya, I thought Miles was "pretty discreet" in his actions on the 4 min Mardis non-call. I'd been chewing more than just a lil' ass, given the time on the clock and the field location of that play. Mardis had some galloping space if he'd made the reception.


----------



## pbutler218

I would have thought the perfect time to put Myles Walker in would have been in the endzone on the final play! I mean the guy is 6'8 after all! Did he not play at all? Never heard his name mentioned.


----------



## BankShot

I never thought about Myles on that play...great idea! Coach Miles needs to draw that one up for the future, if necessary.

Not sure why Myles didn't play...he could've put us over the hump. Ya never know.


----------



## bent20

Outstanding effort. Very proud. Think most people walked out of the stadium knowing we deserved to win if not for some poor execution at key times and questionable calls from the refs. We have the confidence we need now for the rest of the season and to go back and win next year. Great game, guys!


----------



## niklz62

I dont know if we would have won but I would like to know the outcome had 2 Pass Int calls went the other way.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

niklz62 said:


> I dont know if we would have won but I would like to know the outcome had 2 Pass Int calls went the other way.


The one I'm most pissed about is the Towalid pick. The throw was to him and he had a right to that space as much as the IU receiver did. Only thing I can think of is they wouldn't be able to throw the flag if he turned back to find the ball because then it could have been called incidental contact.

The PI called on us in the first was legit. Happened right in front of me. 
The PI called on IU was legit. #3 picked the hell out of our guy to spring #83 for the TD. 
The PI on Towalid was bad IMO regardless as I mentioned above. 
The no call on Specer was bad. They said it was uncatchable and it was when he was so blatantly held.
The no call on Mardis was bad. Defender had his hand on his hip. 
The no call on Spencer was bad. He was tackled in the end zone. Should have been a flag and one more, untimed down played. 

I think I missed one more PI call?


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Jason Svoboda said:


> The one I'm most pissed about is the Towalid pick. The throw was to him and he had a right to that space as much as the IU receiver did. Only thing I can think of is they wouldn't be able to throw the flag if he turned back to find the ball because then it could have been called incidental contact.
> 
> The PI called on us in the first was legit. Happened right in front of me.
> The PI called on IU was legit. #3 picked the hell out of our guy to spring #83 for the TD.
> The PI on Towalid was bad IMO regardless as I mentioned above.
> The no call on Specer was bad. They said it was uncatchable and it was when he was so blatantly held.
> The no call on Mardis was bad. Defender had his hand on his hip.
> The no call on Spencer was bad. He was tackled in the end zone. Should have been a flag and one more, untimed down played.
> 
> I think I missed one more PI call?



In the first half it seems we were called for PI when our player (not sure) who it was clearly made a play on the ball and was NOT on the receivers back early. It set the Loosiers up for score number 3 (17 points)


----------



## niklz62

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> In the first half it seems we were called for PI when our player (not sure) who it was clearly made a play on the ball and was NOT on the receivers back early. It set the Loosiers up for score number 3 (17 points)



I thought the one in the endzone was a good call


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

niklz62 said:


> I thought the one in the endzone was a good call



Not sure which one you are talking about - if your talking about the one on Stoner on the scoreboard side of the stadium yeah that was the right call. Another PI call going the other way that was NOT a very good call.


----------



## SupportTheSyc's

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> In the first half it seems we were called for PI when our player (not sure) who it was clearly made a play on the ball and was NOT on the receivers back early. It set the Loosiers up for score number 3 (17 points)



Yep, that pass interference call in 1st half was terrible.  The other one I questioned was the roughing the kicker call on their field goal.  Kid fell down after the fact...ref thought about it forever before throwing the flag and that ended up being a touchdown for IU instead of the 3.  As much I was hated the missed call against Mardis and as much as I understand how frustrated Miles had to be, you CAN'T allow yourself to get a 15 yard penalty. That said, I would have been flagged too....great showing for the Sycamores...let the in-state rivalry begin!


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SupportTheSyc's said:


> Yep, that pass interference call in 1st half was terrible.  The other one I questioned was the roughing the kicker call on their field goal.  Kid fell down after the fact...ref thought about it forever before throwing the flag and that ended up being a touchdown for IU instead of the 3.  As much I was hated the missed call against Mardis and as much as I understand how frustrated Miles had to be, you CAN'T allow yourself to get a 15 yard penalty. That said, I would have been flagged too....great showing for the Sycamores...let the in-state rivalry begin!



Yeah well said - but Trent also said in his post game comments that, "he will not let that happen again". No doubt in my mind, if he could go back and do it all over again he wouldn't have been flagged.

He probably gets away with that in our league, but not going to get a free pass with B10 officiating... 

They were not going to let us walk out of Gloomington with $450k and the win, just wasn't going to happen.


----------



## Boylanca

Solid effort ISU.  Ball State here, was impressed with your team last night.  Looking at them compared to IU's guys they looked tiny, but often times, outplayed them.  ISU was the recipient of a couple of terrible calls, had a ton of dropped balls, and yet still had a pass to tie the game at the end.  I thought your head coaches call on that 3rd or 4th down play late was brilliant.  The TE had just dropped a wide open pass, on the next play he put Shakir out in the flat on the right for what looked like a screen play there, and your QB at the last second turned around and threw a screen to the TE on the other side.  Timing could not have been better for that play considering the circumstances and how well Bell had played.  The MAC, hell the Big 10 really missed on Bell, but in a way I'm glad ISU got him.  From a Ball State perspective we're pretty loaded at RB right now, and while Bell would definitely play, he wouldn't get the chance to shine like he does at ISU.  Impressed by your guys effort, I'm sure another strong FCS year is coming.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

http://www.indystar.com/article/20120901/SPORTS15/209020333/Bob-Kravitz-m-still-not-sold-IU-Coach-Kevin-Wilson?odyssey=tab|topnews|text|Indianapolis%20Sports

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...couple-big-plays-Sycamores-get-few-bad-breaks

http://www.indystar.com/article/201...042/IU-narrowly-escapes-against-Indiana-State


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Boylanca said:


> Solid effort ISU.  Ball State here, was impressed with your team last night.  Looking at them compared to IU's guys they looked tiny, but often times, outplayed them.  ISU was the recipient of a couple of terrible calls, had a ton of dropped balls, and yet still had a pass to tie the game at the end.  I thought your head coaches call on that 3rd or 4th down play late was brilliant.  The TE had just dropped a wide open pass, on the next play he put Shakir out in the flat on the right for what looked like a screen play there, and your QB at the last second turned around and threw a screen to the TE on the other side.  Timing could not have been better for that play considering the circumstances and how well Bell had played.  The MAC, hell the Big 10 really missed on Bell, but in a way I'm glad ISU got him.  From a Ball State perspective we're pretty loaded at RB right now, and while Bell would definitely play, he wouldn't get the chance to shine like he does at ISU.  Impressed by your guys effort, I'm sure another strong FCS year is coming.



Thanks for the kind words - but I think anyone in college football would tell you that Bell could play for any college football team in the country right now, matters not what conference a team is in. I don't know what BS has at RB, but I'm pretty sure that Bell would be your starting RB and if he wasn't then you haven't seen him play enough. Then again, comments like that are what keeps Bell running with an enormous chip on his shoulder. I would guess that behind a better offensive line Bell would not only "shine", he would establish himself as one of the best backs in all of college football. He caught passes last night, picked up blitzes and ran wild - he's been doing this stuff for a few years now...


----------



## Boylanca

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> Thanks for the kind words - but I think anyone in college football would tell you that Bell could play for any college football team in the country right now, matters not what conference a team is in. I don't know what BS has at RB, but I'm pretty sure that Bell would be your starting RB and if he wasn't then you haven't seen him play enough. Then again, comments like that are what keeps Bell running with an enormous chip on his shoulder. I would guess that behind a better offensive line Bell would not only "shine", he would establish himself as one of the best backs in all of college football. He caught passes last night, picked up blitzes and ran wild - he's been doing this stuff for a few years now...



I didn't mean shine as in due to playing lesser competition.  I meant because he is your clear go to number 1.  If he was at BSU he would be in a rotation with Jahwan Edwards.  Edwards is a sophomore and vs. EMU (who went 6-6 last year and had the MACs #3 D last year) he had 20 carries for 202 yards and 3TD.  He's another example of a player who slipped through the cracks (was headed to the FCS before Lembo picked him up last second when he was hired.)  We also have Toney Williams, a Tennessee transfer who played some at UT before tear his ACL, at RB who will play some this year as well.  Bell gets to be the featured, go to back, which he deserves to be.

And to be fair, Bell would play for a lot of teams in the country, but lets not get too crazy.  He'd be pretty far down the depth chart at a school like Alabama.

I'll be following him and your team more this year.  It's incredible just a couple years ago ISU was the laughing stock of the FCS, and in just a couple short years are threatening Big 10 teams (if IU can be called that) on the road.  Love seeing smaller schools compete with the big boys.  Best of luck the rest of the season.


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Watched the game from KO to the gun.  Was HIGHLY impressed with the Trees!  My second favorite Valley team!!!

:imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::imslow::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Good to see you are back Cap'n Cat.  We appreciate your support and look forward to your insight to the MVFC.


----------



## new sycamore fan

Just finished watching the game on replay after getting home today.  The PI on Towalid was bogus; even though he didn't look back, he had position and there wasn't really any contact (and he wound up with the ball).  The 2 PI's on Burnett were close, but legitimate--contact just a hair early on each.  That being said, we didn't see the same calls, and on the couple late in the game were much earlier and more blatant.  Oh well, we're not in that situation if a couple of balls were caught.  It's too bad, the game was there for the taking, and we didn't make the plays when the opportunities presented themselves, on both sides.  The special teams were pretty darn good; it's good to see Tanner healthy, and hopefully primed for a big year.  Hileman made the correct choice not running, although many at the game wished he had.

On a side note, it was kind of cool to see many of last years' Seniors being some of the most vocal Sycamore fans in the crowd!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

new sycamore fan said:


> Just finished watching the game on replay after getting home today.  The PI on Towalid was bogus; even though he didn't look back, he had position and there wasn't really any contact (and he wound up with the ball).  The 2 PI's on Burnett were close, but legitimate--contact just a hair early on each.  That being said, we didn't see the same calls, and on the couple late in the game were much earlier and more blatant.  Oh well, we're not in that situation if a couple of balls were caught.  It's too bad, the game was there for the taking, and we didn't make the plays when the opportunities presented themselves, on both sides.  The special teams were pretty darn good; it's good to see Tanner healthy, and hopefully primed for a big year.  Hileman made the correct choice not running, although many at the game wished he had.
> 
> *On a side note, it was kind of cool to see many of last years' Seniors being some of the most vocal Sycamore fans in the crowd!*



That is very cool!


----------



## Cap'n Cat

Sycamore Proud said:


> Good to see you are back Cap'n Cat.  We appreciate your support and look forward to your insight to the MVFC.



Oh, hell, Proudy, I don't know sh*t about the conference.  Been away too long. I look at it from a 30,000 foot level, considering history and whatever blows in the wind.  I do know, however, that revolution is happening in the Valley.  Teams like WIU and SIU are on the slippery slope downward while others such as YSU and the Sycamores are rolling the wheel of revolution their way.  UNI and NDSU are still top level performers, but they better watch out.  All the best to the Trees in the current campaign.  As I said in another thread, I wish we played INSU this year!

:sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores::sycamores:


----------



## Gotta Hav

ISUCC said:


> the headline tomorrow should read "Hoosiers pull off upset victory over Sycamores"



This post rocks.


----------



## mohoops247

After watching the game again on my DVR all I can say is I can't wait for the rest of the season!  I'm proud of the way the team competed and responded when things looked like they could go the other way last night.  We fought to the end and had a couple of chances to get the W.  I thought the play-calling was great, the defense really stepped up in the second half, Perish made great decisions and did a good job running the offense, Bell was Bell, and the kicking game was very strong.

We looked very good for the first game out and nearly all question marks that I had going into the season were answered positively last night.  Let's turn around now and have that same effort against Quincy Saturday!  6 days til kickoff!


----------



## ISUCC

some interesting notes from Today's Indy Star about the game Sat. night, while the attendance was probably "paid" attendance, that was IU's biggest home opener crowd since 1991, so it's good we have a 3 year contract with them. People will be interested in this series. 

http://blogs.indystar.com/hoosiersi...at-indianas-24-17-victory-over-indiana-state/

NOTABLE

*** The attendance was listed at 41,882. If that’s true the capacity must have been increased to 60,000 (Just kidding). Perhaps that was a paid attendance figure and some people didn’t come because of a threat of rain. Just for the record the rain didn’t officially come until 1:09 a.m. But then it poured like buckets for a while. *Still, the 41,882 figure they announced was IU’s largest crowd for a home opener since 1991 when it had 48,994 for the Kentucky game.*

*** Indiana State didn’t come away with a victory but it still had a good pay day. The Sycamores received $400,000 from Indiana to play the game. The next two years IU will open the season with the Sycamores at Memorial Stadium again. Next season, Indiana State will earn a $425,000 pay day and in 2014 the share is $450,000


----------



## Big Cat

Sycamore Proud said:


> Thanks Big Cat!  I would be great if the MVFC shuts out the B1G this week.



Just short of an upset by both teams this past Saturday! Looks like the MVFC is gonna be a meat grinder again this year.


----------



## bigsportsfan

new sycamore fan said:


> Just finished watching the game on replay after getting home today.  The PI on Towalid was bogus; even though he didn't look back, he had position and there wasn't really any contact (and he wound up with the ball).  The 2 PI's on Burnett were close, but legitimate--contact just a hair early on each.  That being said, we didn't see the same calls, and on the couple late in the game were much earlier and more blatant.  Oh well, we're not in that situation if a couple of balls were caught.  It's too bad, the game was there for the taking, and we didn't make the plays when the opportunities presented themselves, on both sides.  The special teams were pretty darn good; it's good to see Tanner healthy, and hopefully primed for a big year.  Hileman made the correct choice not running, although many at the game wished he had.
> 
> On a side note, it was kind of cool to see many of last years' Seniors being some of the most vocal Sycamore fans in the crowd!



Yeah. Man, I sat a row or two from Brock Lough and wish we could have thrown him out there. I'm afraid we miss him even more than I realized we would.


----------



## bigsportsfan

BankShot said:


> I never thought about Myles on that play...great idea! Coach Miles needs to draw that one up for the future, if necessary.
> 
> Not sure why Myles didn't play...he could've put us over the hump. Ya never know.



He was uniform No. 90 earlier, changed to No. 86. We all kept looking for him (especially on the punt/FG block teams) and never saw him out there.


----------



## niklz62

Cap'n Cat said:


> Oh, hell, Proudy, I don't know sh*t about the conference.  Been away too long. I look at it from a 30,000 foot level, considering history and whatever blows in the wind.  I do know, however, that revolution is happening in the Valley.  Teams like WIU and SIU are on the slippery slope downward while others such as YSU and the Sycamores are rolling the wheel of revolution their way.  UNI and NDSU are still top level performers, but they better watch out.  All the best to the Trees in the current campaign.  As I said in another thread, I wish we played INSU this year!



We can always meet in the playoffs!


----------



## bent20

bigsportsfan said:


> He was uniform No. 90 earlier, changed to No. 86. We all kept looking for him (especially on the punt/FG block teams) and never saw him out there.



The men's basketball team got a kick out of it when they spotted him on the sidelines. They were quite vocal with their support of the team as well.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

I was thinking about this game over the long weekend, and something suddenly dawned on me that I hadn't happened upon before, even though I watched the entire game.  After the first drive of the second half, _we shut IU's offense down_.  I hadn't even thought of that, but to shut down a Big 10 (or is it 11, or 12, or 13...) team down late in the game says tons of good things about our defense.  Once we adjusted to the tempo of their no-huddle scheme, we were pretty stout.  Very impressive...

Sorry if someone else already commented on this, I didn't see it...


----------

